# Pianofish's 75 gal ~Lots OF NEW PICS~ 5-25-11 (!56k)



## pianofish (Jan 31, 2010)

Greetings all fish folks,
For about 2-3 years now I've had a nice Peacock cichlid community tank, which was fun, but I've been smitten by the planted tank bug, and as such I have taken an interest into it. I've been doing my research and have already put up a few posts asking questions and I think I am finally ready to start dabbling into it. Yesterday to my surprise my local fish store accepted all of my old cichlids. Which was pretty awesome as I got some nice storecredit :icon_smil. When I got back, I took out the rest of my rocks and plants, then I spent about an hour or 2 taking out all of the gravel from my tank. I would insert pics but I don't really know how...


So Now my *EDITED*"parts list"
1. substrate- Underlayer of MTS, overlayer of blackflourite sand
2. heater- plan on using the one I have which is a normal nonsubmersable one
3. filter- Eheim 2217 classic (being shipped so) 2 old HOBs
4. Lighting- T5 Coralife NO 1X28w + standard hood kit that came with my tank 40w, and a T5 Coralife NO 2X28w
5. Plants: See page 4
6. Fish- I plan on having Angels, Black Neon Tetras, Apistos, Cory Habrosus and Red Cherry shrimp.


*PAGES 1-3 are planning*

*
PAGE 4+ PICS START*

So far this is the game plan,

Going to change out my water for tap,

or now this is my project ahead of me, really looking forward to it.

Please comment,
Thanks a Bunch
Your pal always,
Piano:fish:


----------



## narhay (Feb 28, 2007)

The easiest way to insert pictures is to upload them to a site like www.photobucket.com Then copy and paste the IMG tag under the photo into your message and poof, picture shows up.


----------



## Dr. Acula (Oct 14, 2009)

Welcome to the planted tank world, pianofish.

The only thing I'd look into is that with that much light coming from T5 HO bulbs, you're likely into the high light category. WPG isn't actually a terribly accurate way to get your tank's lighting category, and doesn't really apply to these T5 HO lights, nor to large tanks. If you want to stay away from high light, I'd look into a T5 NO fixture instead. The lighting category can give you more help with this.

Also, though I have no experience with it, it's going to be impossible to keep the flourite from mixing with the black sand over time. It'll be sped up even more if you do aggressive rescaping and uprooting and replanting. If that's something you're concerned about, then you might want to consider alternatives. Otherwise, no harm done.

Anyway, good luck with your new project. I know I think it's all good fun, and I imagine you'll enjoy it.


----------



## pianofish (Jan 31, 2010)

Thanks for the advice guys, and here are some pics of what the tank looked like, and what it is now. 











and here is what it looks like now.










So I just ordered my Eheim 2217, should come in, in about a week. Got a sweet deal on fosterandsmith with that CK code deal.
Still debating on what lights to get. I have a post in the lighting section.


----------



## pianofish (Jan 31, 2010)

So I have decided that I am going to go with either a 3 NO T5 30w fixtures, or just add a dual T5NO to what I have currently, Substrate will be black, probably a mixutre of flourite with something else. I'm going to my LFS this weekend and picking up the substrate and probably new glass tops to my tanks, as mine have corroded away with the use of salt with my old African cichlids. I believe thats about it for tonight. Now time to research easy plants.  the fun part.


----------



## pianofish (Jan 31, 2010)

So my filter came in today :icon_mrgr :bounce: 











Tomorrow I'm going back to my lfs. I'm considering doing the mineralized substrate method as the underlayer for the tank. More research is necessary.


----------



## pianofish (Jan 31, 2010)

So finding the right topsoil is proving to be quite a bit of a challenge. Who woulda thunk it?


----------



## londonloco (Aug 25, 2005)

Mineralized Top Soil capped with whatever, great choice. Keep up the research, your doing this the right way!


----------



## BMueller777 (Feb 5, 2008)

lookin good, nice plans it seems... what's the ck code for drs foster smith?? I only know the one for the XP3..

Thanks,
Brian


----------



## jmhart (Mar 14, 2008)

Good choice with the 2217.


----------



## pianofish (Jan 31, 2010)

So I have the week off for Mardi Gras  roud:
Sooo what better oppurtunity to get started on making MTS, going look for soils tomorrow I hope, and if I can't find bagged soil, i'll go to a landscaping place. And if that doesn't work, then I may just go and pick up a buncho flourite, I'm anxious to get started at something.
So yeah. thats about it.


Oh and Brian all you do for the fostersmith thing is add CK infront of any 6 digit code and presto, you get money off.

And thanks for all the comments, keep em coming!


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

pianofish said:


> Oh and Brian all you do for the fostersmith thing is add CK infront of any 6 digit code and presto, you get money off.


 
Almost everything works with the CK code Almost... :angryfire Some items don't though. Last year I was using hte YL code just like CK but it is no longer valid.


----------



## pianofish (Jan 31, 2010)

awe that bites.


----------



## jmhart (Mar 14, 2008)

pianofish said:


> So I have the week off for Mardi Gras  roud:




Gotta love Louisiana for that reason. Most of Mobile does the same thing.


----------



## pianofish (Jan 31, 2010)

Haha nice!

So I just got back from the garden store, with 160lbs of topsoil in tow. Going start the wet cycle. Wish me luck!


----------



## pianofish (Jan 31, 2010)

So I sat on my bum for 3 hours sifting 80 lbs of topsoil, which yielded about half sticks and rocks, and half sandy dirt mixture. I will have to wait and do the other 80 lbs tomorrow. The first batch is soaking now. So its full steam ahead.


----------



## Dr. Acula (Oct 14, 2009)

Yeah, I know what you mean about all the sticks and garbage you get in soil. If done right, though, it's a great substrate, and is nice and cheap. It definitely makes rescaping more challenging though, since you end up with just a bunch of mud sitting on the bottom of the tank. Make sure you think out and like your 'scape. Also make sure you cap the dirt with enough of whatever you use to keep it down. And if when you fill it up it muddies the water some, I recommend purigen to take it out. It worked wonders doing that for me in my 29g.


----------



## londonloco (Aug 25, 2005)

I did 120lbs of soil for my 120g, which has a 4x2 footprint, and had enough left over to also do a two more 29gallons and a 3 gallon and I still have more left over. You only need to do a layer 1 to 1.5 inches deep, then cap. You don't want the soil too deep. With that said, I'm going to mineralize more soil this summer, just to have on hand. It stores in a bin in my garage, and takes up no room.


----------



## pianofish (Jan 31, 2010)

Yeah I was goin to do a lil bit extra to have on hand, to perhaps trade with for plants :}


----------



## pianofish (Jan 31, 2010)

So today, the soil I sifted yesterday has mostly settled to the bottom of the water, today I just finished rinsing all of the organic matter and getting off all of the dirt possible, now I have 2 big buckets full of water, full of dirt and mud. And either later today or early tomorrow I shall sift through another bag. Stupid bronchitus has thwarted me yet again to where I can't stay outside very long. 
So I believe I am done for today, I shall also start the dry cycle tomorrow weather permitting.


----------



## TheCryptKeeper (Mar 9, 2008)

londonloco said:


> I did 120lbs of soil for my 120g, which has a 4x2 footprint, and had enough left over to also do a two more 29gallons and a 3 gallon and I still have more left over. You only need to do a layer 1 to 1.5 inches deep, then cap. You don't want the soil too deep. With that said, I'm going to mineralize more soil this summer, just to have on hand. It stores in a bin in my garage, and takes up no room.


you actually only need 1/2" to 3/4" deep. get too much and it can cause problems with nasty pockets in your substrate. 



pianofish said:


> So today, the soil I sifted yesterday has mostly settled to the bottom of the water, today I just finished rinsing all of the organic matter and getting off all of the dirt possible, now I have 2 big buckets full of water, full of dirt and mud. And either later today or early tomorrow I shall sift through another bag. Stupid bronchitus has thwarted me yet again to where I can't stay outside very long.
> So I believe I am done for today, I shall also start the dry cycle tomorrow weather permitting.


one common problem that alot of people who do this is rushing the drying cycle. don't do this. the soil mineralizes during the drying cycle so even when you have it dry let it sit for another day.

if you have 160lbs of soil you are doing you are making about 80lbs or so too much for your tank. you don't need anywhere as much as you think.


----------



## londonloco (Aug 25, 2005)

I stand corrected...at least partially, from the sticky that started it all on apc...
"Fill in the borders you’ve created with the runny mud mixture of mineralized soil and clay. This layer should be anywhere from ½” to 1” deep."


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Good choice on the filter. Nothing like a clean tank to start with 
Have you noticed that you begin almost every post with "so"? :hihi:


----------



## pianofish (Jan 31, 2010)

CL said:


> Good choice on the filter. Nothing like a clean tank to start with
> Have you noticed that you begin almost every post with "so"? :hihi:


Thanks and no I didn't but now I do, thanks :icon_lol:


----------



## pianofish (Jan 31, 2010)

TheCryptKeeper said:


> you actually only need 1/2" to 3/4" deep. get too much and it can cause problems with nasty pockets in your substrate.
> 
> one common problem that alot of people who do this is rushing the drying cycle. don't do this. the soil mineralizes during the drying cycle so even when you have it dry let it sit for another day.
> 
> if you have 160lbs of soil you are doing you are making about 80lbs or so too much for your tank. you don't need anywhere as much as you think.


I plan on only putting the 1/2 to 3/4 inch I just thought I ought to make a little extra while I'm in the mood incase I'll ever need some again.

Also Thanks for the tip The first half is still sitting on my trampoline on a tarp. (It was the only place safe from kitty ninjas who think that the whole yard is there potty):eek5:. Its day 2 of drying for my first batch and day 2 of soaking in the water for my second batch, i just changed out the water. I believe I had too much water in the first batch when I laid it out, as there is still a good bit wet after 2 days of drying.
And a few questions to anyone out there with knowledge to give: 1. Is it okay if there is sand mixed in with the MTS as the topsoil i have had some in it? 2. Whenever I am ready to assemble my tank, I put the substrate and plants in at same time? or do I put substrate in and let the water settle down a bit before I add plants?


Edit: I figured out why my substrate is still wet, being that I had it on a trampoline, all of the runny mud sagged towards the middle and created a 3 inch layer of soil. I've just remedied that problem and hopefully it will dry now. I underestimated the ammount of dirt I had. I easily have enough dirt to do 2 75 gallon tanks- and this is only with the first batch of soil!!!!!


----------



## Dr. Acula (Oct 14, 2009)

The sand won't be a problem at all. It's almost certainly just quartz, which is completely inert. It won't help offer any nutrients, but you've still got plenty in that mud.

Also, what I think is the easiest way to add the substrate is to drain the tank, lay down the border with the material you're using to cap the MTS, then add the mud, and finally cap it off with whatever. Then slowly fill it back up and there should be no water problems. At that point you can just go ahead and add all your plants. However, it would be fine to just add it and then wait for everything to settle, I imagine, if maybe a little more difficult.


----------



## pianofish (Jan 31, 2010)

Thanks mr. vampire. So I guess I need to start looking into getting some plants.... hmmm.
Any suggestions anyone, definately getting Java ferns, some type of swords, and something to make a grass carpet. Probably get some crypts and anubias as well. Any other suggestions?


----------



## TheCryptKeeper (Mar 9, 2008)

I would have to agree with Acula on the filling the tank. When I filled my tank back up after I put a small ceramic plate on the bottom and put the hose on it at a very weak stream to fill it up. once you get about half way then you can just let it go just don't have the water stream pointing at the bottom of course. if you have your filters clean and running it should clear up fairly fast.



I usually have plants up for sale alot and crypts and anubias are my specialty!


----------



## pianofish (Jan 31, 2010)

Thank you for the advice!



TheCryptKeeper said:


> I usually have plants up for sale alot and crypts and anubias are my specialty!


And OOOOOOOOOhhhhhh!:hihi:


----------



## pianofish (Jan 31, 2010)

Well I've come up with a begginer wishlist of plants that I would like to get, which hopefully I can afford....

Background plants 
1.	Amazon swords- Echinodorus Amazonicus 
2.	Parrots Feather-Myriophyllum aquaticum 
3.	Cryptocoryne Balansae-Cryptocoryne crispatula 'Balansae 
4.	Anachris?
Mid Ground- 
A.	Java Fern-
B.	Phillipine Java Fern-Microsorum pteropus "Phillipine"
C.	Sunset Hygro - Hygrophila polysperma 'Rosanervig'
D.	Rotala Rotundifolia-
E.	Bacopa monnieri-Water Hyssop
F.	Crypt Wendtii-Cryptocoryne wendtii
G.	Crypt Beckettii- Cryptocoryne beckettii
H.	Bacopa- Bacopa Caroliniana
I.	African Water Fern- Bolbitis heudelotii
J.	Troipca Sword- Echinodorus parviflorus 'Tropica'
K.	Dwarf Hyrgo- Hygrophila polysperma
L. Mini Java Fern

Foreground-

A.	Petite nana - Anubias barteri v. nana 'petite' – leave small space for it
B.	Some type of grass that is currently in my 10 gal, looks nice
C.	Micro Crypt- Cryptocoryne petchii

Mosses-
A.	Either Java or Christmas Tree

More shall be added to this list, I just haven't finished researching yet. And if you could give me any insight on your opinions of these plants and others that will do well in low -med light, pls tell me.

P.S. If anyone is looking to throw away excess plants, the Pianofish disposal company would be happy to er "throw them away" for you. :hihi:


----------



## pianofish (Jan 31, 2010)

I don't think I've ever been this excited to have dry dirt. haha. After 4 days of drying the MTS is finallly done the first dry cycle. Its soaking now, and hopefully I can start the second dry cycle tomorrow.

Thats all the action today...
Still please comment on the platnts!


----------



## pianofish (Jan 31, 2010)

Just thought I'd put an update,
My MTS is on its 3rd dry cycle today , we finally are getting some nice weather down here. Two clear days today and tomorrow, rain monday, and clear the rest of the the week. So I should be able to get my soil completely done by then. I'm hoping I can start putting this together next weekend. Thus I need to start finding some good plants in large quantities for cheap. hehe I suppose thats a tall order but hopefully I can find them.
Well thats all for now, if anyone is cleaning out there low/med tanks and is looking for somewhere to send them. Look me up.

P.S. please comment on the plant list.


----------



## pianofish (Jan 31, 2010)

MTS is finished today!!!!! wooh!!!! Sifted it three times, will sift it more this weekend, there were a lot of lil sticks in it. But it doesn't smell anymore, feels like confectioners sugar. Quite excited. Starting to look for plants this week!


----------



## pianofish (Jan 31, 2010)

Purchased 30x2 watt strip T5 NO, and 3 bags of Flourite black sand, and a nice piece of Malaysian drift wood. i also put a new thread on the SnS, as I am now in the market for plants.
So right now as far as parts I have:

Filter- Eheim 2217 classic
Lights- 1 2x28 T5, 2x28 T5 both normal output, and standard flourescent 40 watt= grand total of 124 watts
Substrate- underlayer of MTS, overlayer of Flourite black sand
Normal intank heater
75 gallon tank,
and 1 piece of Malaysian drift wood

Lemme know if anyone needs to get rid of some plants.


----------



## funkyfish (Mar 16, 2009)

You are doing great! Are you gonna get some pottery clay, dolomite and muriate of potash for the bottom before puting the MTS? 
The plant list sounds good. For the moss I would go with christmass or taiwan instead of java. I had java but didn't like due to the stringines, flame moss is also nice. Are you planing attaching anubias to something?

Isn't it funny how dirt can get you excited LOL


----------



## pianofish (Jan 31, 2010)

Haha yep dirt sure is something. And I got all of the clay, potash, and dolomite from the one and only.......... CRYPTKEEPER! Where else? And the only thing I'm worried about as far as Christmas and Taiwan is that my lighting might not be enough.
Thanks for commenting,


----------



## FastTimes (Oct 16, 2008)

nice start, hope to see some pictures when you get things going. what part of louisiana are you in?


----------



## JennaH (Sep 28, 2009)

i have christmas moss under t8 lighting, it's not too picky, not sure about tawain..


----------



## pianofish (Jan 31, 2010)

FastTimes said:


> nice start, hope to see some pictures when you get things going. what part of louisiana are you in?


Closer to lafayette



JennaH said:


> i have christmas moss under t8 lighting, it's not too picky, not sure about tawain..


Thats cool, Well I can't wait to get started, today I'm gonna clean my tank up, and let out the water. Tomorrow I'll start putting it together. There is a shipment of plants due either later today, or tomorrow. And then another either tomorrow or Saturday.

Thats all for now,
Your pal,


----------



## funkyfish (Mar 16, 2009)

pianofish said:


> Haha yep dirt sure is something. And I got all of the clay, potash, and dolomite from the one and only.......... CRYPTKEEPER! Where else? And the only thing I'm worried about as far as Christmas and Taiwan is that my lighting might not be enough.
> Thanks for commenting,


TheCryptKeeper is a great guy :icon_mrgr 
Your moss should be fine with your light. I have Taiwan moss in all my tanks with different lights, and it's doing good. I even have some in a plastic container that been standing there for months without any direct light (I'm planing to make some moss walls and rocks with it) and it doubled in size so you definitely should be fine. I never had Christmas moss so can't really comment on that but IMO you should be fine.


----------



## pianofish (Jan 31, 2010)

Well at least one shipment of plants is due to come in tomorrow. Today I scraped the innards of my tank nice and clean, Drained the tank, and scraped off the glass covers. So everything is ready to roll for tomorrow.
Wish me luck,


----------



## pianofish (Jan 31, 2010)

So today my first package of plants came in (thank you tbonedeluxe!). I proceded to add my MTS (thanks to Cryptkeeper for sending me the ferts for it!). Then I rinsed and added flourite black sand. After I finish eating my dinner I will start to add water using the cup and saucer method. I'll then fill the plant bags I got today with water and float them, then I'll plant everything tomorrow when my second pack comes in.
That's all for now,


PS. So as I was opening my container of dry soil and transfering it to another container.... my cat with ninja-like prowess proceded to jump into said container and urinate in it. talk about YUCK! So I scooped it out that bit and its all good now.


----------



## funkyfish (Mar 16, 2009)

pianofish said:


> So today my first package of plants came in (thank you tbonedeluxe!). I proceded to add my MTS (thanks to Cryptkeeper for sending me the ferts for it!). Then I rinsed and added flourite black sand. After I finish eating my dinner I will start to add water using the cup and saucer method. I'll then fill the plant bags I got today with water and float them, then I'll plant everything tomorrow when my second pack comes in.
> That's all for now,
> 
> 
> PS. So as I was opening my container of dry soil and transfering it to another container.... my cat with ninja-like prowess proceded to jump into said container and urinate in it. talk about YUCK! So I scooped it out that bit and its all good now.


 
Can't wait to see it all set up  

Sorry about you kitty accident, how well do I know ninja cats I got one myself LOL


----------



## pianofish (Jan 31, 2010)

So after it is all said and done, My tank looks like I'm driving through really thick fog, all the plants I receieved from tbone are in my lil 10 gallon. I must have gotten at least 15 differnet kinds of plants! I'll post pics as soon as I can. Tomorrow I should be going to my lfs and getting another piece of drift wood and maybe some more plants. I really hope that it clears up soon. 
TTFN (tata for now)


----------



## tbonedeluxe (Mar 10, 2008)

Just read your thread.Nice tank!!!
The mosses will be fine.
Have fun with your new endeavor! ;-)


----------



## pianofish (Jan 31, 2010)

Here are the aforementioned pics:

Front of tank right after I put in MTS and Flourite black sand









Side of Tank:









Front while filling









"The fogs so thick you could cut it with a knife." Shaggy









10 gal filled with plants









Poor lil guy didn't know where to go









TTFN


----------



## pianofish (Jan 31, 2010)

I just planted it!!!! Pics to come soon!

Thanks to Tbone, Elionite, and Cryptkeeper for all their help!


----------



## pianofish (Jan 31, 2010)

Here are the promised pics!
Front shot









Right Side









Left Side









Close-ups: 



























Serpae's









I bought some starter fish (5 serpae tetras, and 3 glowlight tetras) from my LFS to help get the tank cylced, I am also using a cycling product to help add beneficial bacteria. All fish are doing well, and my DIY coffee filter/paper towel filters, are clearing up the the Flourite/MTS dust really nicely.

Plants aren't exactly where I want them for a final scape, but they are well enough so that they may grow. And then once they propogate I'll be able to do my twenty gallon, and then rescape my 75. I plan to add RCS once the tank gets nice and cycled, so in about 2 weeks or so. 

On a down note, I opened the box for my Eheim 2217 for the first time after having it for a month and to my dismay, one of the clasps was cracked, so its back in the box and back to DrsFnS. Note to self: Open packages right when I get them.

Flora:
A. Anubias barteri 
B. Anubias bateri 'Nana' 
C. Bacopa Pink- Bacopa sp. 'Colorata' 
D. Blyxa japonica 
E. Bolbitis heudelotii-African Water Fern 
F. Cryptocoryne crispatula 'Balansae'-Cryptocoryne Balansae
G. Crypt Beckettii 
H. Cryptocoryne wendtii "red"
I. Crypt Unkown Red 
J. Echinodorus amazonicus-Amazon Sword 
K. Echinodorous quadricostatus 
L. Echinodorus Tricolor 
M. [STRIKE]Hydrocotyle verticillata -Whorled Pennywort[/STRIKE] 
N. Hygrophila polysperma-Dwarf Hygrophila 
O. Hygro angustifolia
P. Hygrophila polysperma 'Rosanervig'-Sunset hygro 
Q. Hemianthus micranthemoides-Pearl Weed
R. Java Moss
S. Either Ludwigia Arcuata or Ludwigia 'Araguaia'- Ludwigia inclinata var. verticillata
T. Ludwigia repens
U. Microsorum pteropus- Java Fern
V. Needle Leaf Java 
W. Myrio Mattogrossene
X. Nymphea micrantha 
Y. Pistia stratiotes-Water Lettuce
Z. Either Pygmy Chain Sword or, Italian Vals. Looks too similar
AA. Rotala wallichii 
BB. Taiwan Moss


Fauna:
4 Serpae Tetras
1 Glowlight Tetra
Thats all for today
TTFN,


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

Sweet! Looks great. Keep us updated.


----------



## pianofish (Jan 31, 2010)

For today's update, I pulled out the largest part of the water fern (still has smaller leafs) because it had accumialated a ton of algae, must of been on when I got it. Twas also an eye-sore. I also switched to one HOB with the filtration from the other in it, So i still have all of my bacteria. It just had too much oxygenation with two Hobs, still has alot. Had to replant my Blyxa as it randomly all just floated up to the top. Now it is in the ground better. the Myrio has perked up a good bit and seems to be doing well. All fish are still alive. I dosed Seachem's Stability product this morinign to help with cycling. I believe thats all for now.
TTFN,

P.S. I was wondering if maybe I did something wrong because no one was posting any comments. But I guess people are still looking since I've gotten a bunch of views. Ah well.


----------



## thewesterngate (Jan 22, 2010)

It looks great! I love the driftwood on the right, I have a thing for driftwood arches.. I can't wait to see your angels, they have to be one of my favorite fish besides discus.


----------



## cichlidfan (Apr 24, 2009)

This was a fun project. As Pianofish's dad roud: , I have to say he did a great job and I loved every minute that we got to work on this project together. I look forward to many more fun weekends with this.


----------



## pianofish (Jan 31, 2010)

thewesterngate said:


> It looks great! I love the driftwood on the right, I have a thing for driftwood arches.. I can't wait to see your angels, they have to be one of my favorite fish besides discus.


I can't wait either, I'm thinking getting about 5-6 smallish ones, then letting them pair off, then keepin 4.



cichlidfan said:


> This was a fun project. As Pianofish's dad roud: , I have to say he did a great job and I loved every minute that we got to work on this project together. I look forward to many more fun weekends with this.


Had a great time too. Can't wait till it starts to really take off.


----------



## londonloco (Aug 25, 2005)

Great looking tank. Can't wait for it to fill in.


----------



## PRSRocker3390 (Apr 20, 2009)

Great looking tank Piano! Can't wait to see when it clears up. I am going to do a tank with MTS soon. Is that dust from your MTS or do you think more the flourite making that mess? Or perhaps both? Regardless, I can't wait to set up my MTS tank. Good luck with this tank. I will definitely be checking in to see all the updates.


----------



## tbonedeluxe (Mar 10, 2008)

Great start! I like your scape and plants list. ;-)
I'm sure we will see the tank pics when the water is clear.
Hoping you will have smooth sailing from here.


----------



## pianofish (Jan 31, 2010)

Thanks for all the great comments guys,
Updates- the tank has cleared up. My ammonia level reads safe, as does my nitrite and nitrate levels? Not sure about this, maybe my test strips are faulty. Out of 8 fish, 3 died- two glowlights and 1 serpae. I did my first "trim" yesterday, clipping and replanting some stems. I have NO snails. There was one snail that I wasn't quite sure of the species, but I took it out. And since then none have appeared. Not sure if this is good or bad. My temp stays around 80 F. Starting to get a lil algea, Not enough to worry about though. PH is about 7.5. Still using a HOB filter-makes soooo much oxygen. My Eheim 2217 classic is due to come in on Wednesday. Then I'll wait two weeks and its bye bye HOB. My javas are doing okay... I'm thinking my watercolumn is probably really "dry" as I'm not dosing ferts and all of the good stuff is in the MTS. Water lettuce is really taking off though, as well as sunset hygro. Many of my Amazon's leaves are melting. I'm thinking of throwing the Pennywort out (in these parts its considered a weed) becuase I don't care for the look. All is well. More pics later today.
Thanks for looking,
Your pal,

Oh and to answer your question, its the flourite that makes the dust. Not the MTS (although if you don't cap it right, it may.)


----------



## pianofish (Jan 31, 2010)

Here are the Aforementioned pics!

Front tank shot









Left side









Right side









Different plant shots

Sunset Hygro

















Er fergot the name









Pearl weed









Blyxa









Myrio on the left and something else on the right









Either Italian vals or pygmy chain sword









Crypt Balansae









Melting giant wad of crypts, maybe bektii?









My first snail inhabitant... NOOOO!!!









My second "first" snail inhabitant....









FTS









This is how it looks right now 
TTFN,


----------



## MWBradshaw (Mar 21, 2010)

Tank looks great Piano!! Damn them snails....I had them spread like crazy in the water part of my terrarium. You mentioned the Coffee filter trick...can you elaborate? I will be filling my tank soon and will be using some form of Flourite so I was curious. I have an Aqueon Power Filter and was just wondering where you put the coffee filter, how often you change it, etc....


----------



## pianofish (Jan 31, 2010)

I just posted a thread on how to do it, in the DIY section.


----------



## pianofish (Jan 31, 2010)

Just ordered, some RCS, and Cory Hasborus for my tank  30 RCS and 9 Corys.
All of my Ammonia/Nitrite/Nitrate read fine. Ammonia 0, Nitrite 0ish, and Nitrates very low to none. ph is 7.4-5 water is somewhat hard. And I believe thats it. Considering doing DIY co2 running into the filter intake of my Eheim 2217 that is coming in this week. 
Thats all for today,
Cheers

PS. I'm thinking of getting some ottos this weekend.


----------



## pianofish (Jan 31, 2010)

Guess who got his Eheim 2217 Classic running. Finally came in in perfect condition. Followed the instructions and everything looks good. Too much flow for my delicate plants with the spray bar facing forward so I turned it against the back wall and it seems like still a good amount of flow. There a slight noise when I look at it from 2 feet away, lil hum. I've given it a good shake several times, there is still a bit of sloshyness to it, guessing that means still some air left in the top. I'll have to reprime it tomorrow. Corys and RCS due to come in Wednesday or Thursday of next week.
Thanks for looking,
Your pal,


----------



## funkyfish (Mar 16, 2009)

The tank looks great piano! Love the driftwood on the right, can't wait to see your tank when all the plants grow in, but it should not take long in magic dirt :hihi: I'm getting mine sometime next week, so I am almost ready to set up my 55g, I just need some colorquartz sand 
Congrats on Eheim  What GPH does 2217 has?


----------



## pianofish (Jan 31, 2010)

I'm not sure but way too much is my guess. Many of my small stems were bending over backwards, so I had to turn the spray bar against the back glass. I'm still using my HOB till the new filter gets cycled, so I still get plenty of flow.One thing is though that the Eheim is sooo quiet. Pretty amazing. Getting some ottos tomorrow hopefully. Then bye bye algae and brown hair stuff.


----------



## funkyfish (Mar 16, 2009)

pianofish said:


> I'm not sure but way too much is my guess. Many of my small stems were bending over backwards, so I had to turn the spray bar against the back glass. I'm still using my HOB till the new filter gets cycled, so I still get plenty of flow.One thing is though that the Eheim is sooo quiet. Pretty amazing. Getting some ottos tomorrow hopefully. Then bye bye algae and brown hair stuff.


Yeah Eheim filters are nice, I do not own one yet, kinda expensive, but one day ... one day ... 
I just got Aquaclear 110 for my 55g, got a good deal on it, that one has 500gph or so it says so I just wanted to compare  I like good flow and hope my new filter will be enough for a 55g
Get some nerites as well I hear they do wonders


----------



## pianofish (Jan 31, 2010)

Wellllllll..... I did a good bit of fish shopping today. I returned the 4 serpaes as the cycling was done. I purchased two pots of Bacopa green. A huge bunch of Cabomba, and a HUGE bunch of hornwort. I also bought three Cherry Shrimp to try out and see if my water was okay for the shipment coming in on Wednesday. They are doing great scurrying around and well worth the 3 bucks a piece. I also bought 10 Black neons, and a bamboo shrimp. The shrimp climbed onto my magfloat next to my outflow and sat their for 3 hours, then it proceded to die when I got home after dinner.  So that it was what happened today. All of my plants are doing well, except I have alot of brown looking algae which I think is diatoms? maybe? I was going to get 5-6 ottos to help with that today, but the ottos at my LFS all had fungus and were being treated.... Needless to say I didn't get them. So I will start looking for some on aquabid today. Wish me luck,
Thats all for today!


----------



## pianofish (Jan 31, 2010)

Well I have obtained fungus on the black neons I got from my local Petco . Hopefully I can treat it in time and get my water straight before my shrimp and corys come in this week.... Any suggestinos?


----------



## funkyfish (Mar 16, 2009)

I would suggest the best thing to do is to set up a small quarantine tank. As for what to treat fungus with I have no idea, but it probably would be easier to remove them and put them into quarantine while you treat them.


----------



## pianofish (Jan 31, 2010)

Alright so I put the one fish with fungus in a spare 20 gal with malachite green treatment. All the other fish (9 black neons, 1 glolight, 3 cherry shrimp) are all doing fine. If more fish start to show symptoms I'll just add them to the hospital tank. So all is well. Corys and shrimp still due to come in on thursday. I also returned my bamboo shrimp and got some crypt parva in exchange. Thats all for now.

EDIT: sick fish died


----------



## pianofish (Jan 31, 2010)

Hey guys here are pics from today, I did a 15% water change and vacumed out a TON of diatoms. :icon_mrgr Looks much better now, trimmed and replanted a few things here and there.

FTS









Left side









Right Side









Nymphea micrantha has grown alot!









Shrimp #1









Shrimp #2









Black Neons









"The Lone Ranger"










My neons are still barely eating... I'm thinking its because they are too skittish to break their schooling rank with there being only 9 fish, maybe they will become more comfortable as time goes on and I acquire more fish. The glolight on the other hand just pigs out, he eats more than half of the neons put together. Shrimp and corys either tomorrow or thursday  . Then thursday ottos possibly if any of my lfs's get some in. Woo:bounce:
Thanks for looking,


----------



## funkyfish (Mar 16, 2009)

Looking good! It will look awesome when it all fills in  
Yeah and tetras probably not eating because they still adapting and it is a huge tank for them they probably just waiting for something to pop out and eat them LOL Give them time.


----------



## pianofish (Jan 31, 2010)

Ugh but that requires patience...


----------



## funkyfish (Mar 16, 2009)

pianofish said:


> Ugh but that requires patience...


I know, I have none so I know it's hard :icon_mrgr


----------



## pianofish (Jan 31, 2010)

Well folks my shipments both came in today, all the shrimp (35+) are doing fantastic swimming everywhere very nicelike. I have 2-3 berried  Baby shrimp ta come. Out of 9 corys seven survived, 1 DOA, the other just couldn't adjust. All of the corys are about 1 cm long!! Really tiny. Looks like they've only been alive maybe 2 months tops. The seven in the tank are all doing really well. Ottos hopefully tomorrow.
Thanks for looking,
Your pal,


----------



## tbonedeluxe (Mar 10, 2008)

Hey pianofish,
your tank looks great!


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Beautiful lily! Mind if I ask who you got it from? Texgal has a great looking one too.


----------



## pianofish (Jan 31, 2010)

tbonedeluxe said:


> Hey pianofish,
> your tank looks great!


 Thanks T plants are all doing well, thanks again!



CL said:


> Beautiful lily! Mind if I ask who you got it from? Texgal has a great looking one too.


She does I love hers too, but I got mine from tbonedeluxe, great guy shipped alot of plants for a good price. The lily btw is called Nyphaea micrantha. And Tex gal is growing out some babies from what I understand. Give her a good pm and I think shed oblige.

Going search for ottos today, hopefully 1 out of 4 LFS got some in....
Thanks for looking,


----------



## SemperFish (Mar 13, 2010)

Very nice tank. I've been following your post because I plan to do a low light 55 gal. setup. Are you still using the NO t-5 double fixture (28wx2), NO t-5 single fixture (28W), and single t-8 40W fixture? The reason I ask is because I'm still trying to figure out what lighting to use. Do you think just a double NO T-5 fixture would have been enough light for your tank?


----------



## pianofish (Jan 31, 2010)

Right now I still have all of the lighting you mentioned on a 10 hour photo period (from 12-10pm). I don't have very many algae problems and this setup allows me to do most medium light stems. As far as doing one double.... Not sure if that would cut it, it would be okay for most crypts and javas, but as far as stem plants... not too sure.
Thanks for reading the journal btw,
Your pal,


----------



## pianofish (Jan 31, 2010)

Alrighty fellas and lady fellas,
I finally found some ottos at my LFS so I picked up 8. Also got a rummy nose tetra to try it out. Found.... a dead shrimp today...  Still many others though. Also I've been having alot of bubbles from the substrate, is mineralized top soil known to do this? To sort of remedy this I tried poking it a bunch with a coat hanger to try and release as much of it as possible, Then I tried using my hand and ALOT came out. Should I try getting Malaysian trumpet snails? All the plants are doing fantastic though  Well now for the bad news... I found another Black neon with brown patch fungus  Thankfully all of the Neons are under 15 day warranty from Petco, I plan on taking them all back tomorrow, and pickking up a school of rummynose instead (I like the look of those). 
Thanks for looking,
Your pal,


----------



## pianofish (Jan 31, 2010)

Hi everyone,
Today I returned all of my black neons to petco, was quite awkward to explain fish sickness to a cashier... After that I headed to LFS(A) and picked up 2 more rummynose, then I proceded to the next LFS(B) and picked up 2 more rummynose and 5 pearl danios (wanted Celestial pearls but alas they did not have any...) 2 of the rummynose proceded to die  (probably from LFS(A) they looked a little weak and probably couldn't handle the acclimation shock). 

So now for a list of all animal like inhabitants:
30+ Red Cherry Shrimp
7 Cory Habrosus
8 Ottocinclus catfish
5 Pearl Danios
3 Rummy nose Tetras
2 Snail Assassins (picked those up today as well)
alot of pond snails and other off brand snails (hopefully these will die down with the assassins)

Plants are all doing well.
Thanks for looking,
Your pal,


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

You really need to get a QT tank going if you don't have one yet. It's pretty expensive to medicate a big tank like this, and fish losses can also add up really quickly.

I'd bump up your #s of schooling fish to at least 15-20 per, you've certainly got room for it.

The tank is looking awesome though!


----------



## pianofish (Jan 31, 2010)

Thanks laura,
I'd add more but my LFS didn't have anymore. I will probably add some more of what I have (pearls and rummynose for now.) Then once I get my 20 gal quarantine tank setup I'll probably get some different/more varieties. Unfortunately most of my LFS don't cater all that much to planted tanks. I'll see if I can set up my 20 gal relatively soon probably as a shrimp/qt tank. If shrimp will not do well with qt, then I can always use my 10 gal.
Thanks again for looking,


----------



## MissMTS (Oct 8, 2008)

Hi Piano,

Your tank looks great  I really like what you've done with it. Sorry to hear about your fish losses. I have recently had the same experience with the tetras in my 20g. When are you planning on adding your angels? Are you dosing any ferts on the tank or adding any CO2? Great job so far!

Katie


----------



## pianofish (Jan 31, 2010)

I occasionaly dose excel. But other than that MTSoil works wonders  stem plants seem to do the best with this option and mine grow like fire. I'm kinda debating on whether I should get angels right now. I kinda like the idea of having schooling tetras with what I already have and 1 cacatuiode male with a few females. If angels could survive without messing up this plan than I'll probably add them when I get a good RCS colony established and when my tank becomes a little thicker with plants. Probably going to do a trim and replant today,
Thanks for looking,

Anyone know if RCS can handle a rescape?


----------



## pianofish (Jan 31, 2010)

Well I seemed to have answered my own question, I did alittle bit of rescaping, shifting a few things around, and boy did it cloud up my water!!! 
Note to self: next time I set up a MTS tank, put less MTS and more cap

I also poked my dirt alot releasing sulfur bubbles and did a 35% wc. I took out my new fish (the rummy and the pearls and put them in a qt. Two of them had ick, and the ones that didn't were picking on my shrimp, so for now my tank is going to be only corys ottos, and RCS (hoping these will soon start to multiply). I ordered some more blyxa today, looking to create a nice bush. 
I also plan on starting up my 20 gal as a lowlight, low tech. I have a ton of italian vals that I'll throw in along with a bunch of sunset hygro, hornwort, java ferns, and water lettuce. Thinking of making it a shrimp only tank. I may take down my 10 gal to add mroe plants to it. Let yall know how it goes.
Thanks for looking,
TTFN,

PS. one of my plants must be a chain sword  it finally made a runner and is starting to take off. Looking to get more chain swords, now have a WTB in the SnS


----------



## MWBradshaw (Mar 21, 2010)

Hey Piano, so you are liking your Mineralized Top Soil? I have my shipment hopefully coming in on Monday and then I'm going to plant my 36 Gallon. Just seeing if you have any tips, I read that if you were to do it again you'd go a little lighter on MTS and heavier on cap (I also have Flourite for my cap). Anything else?


----------



## pianofish (Jan 31, 2010)

Gday MWBradshaw,
Congrats on getting a shipment of MTS. With it you won't ever have to go through the nagging pain of adding ferts to your tank. I love mine, although I could do without the sulfur bubbles (this was my mistake though, as I did not use a nylon screen to sift it before I put it in my tank. This gets rid of all the organic bark and such that decomposes into the sulfur bubbles). I just planted my 20 gallon yesterday with MTS and Flourite cap. Make sure you follow the instructions on the APC website for putting it in your tank and you should be fine. Make sure that when you are mixing it before it goes in the tank to not add too much water or else youll have runny soup that will be hard to cap. Don't forget to put a ring of your Flourite cap around your glass before adding the MTS so that you creat the illusion of only having one type of substrate. Only put about a 1/2" of MTS and then 1/2-1" of Flourite (Make sure to make a sloping angle-- higher in the back and lower in the front-- gives the tank a good look to it. Make sure that your rinse your Flourite very well before adding it to the tank (I suggest using the bucket technique, google it if you are unfamiliar.) Flourite WILL cloud your tank, but have no fear by using your filters and time it will clear up. When you decide to plant, drain your tank to where there is only about 1 inch of water in the tank then plant. 

Good tip for when planting: Being that MTS is dirt it will in essence "dirty" your tank when released into the water (hence the cap). When pulling up rooted established plants in your tank be sure to do so slowly to where you don't yank up too much of your precious mud.
If you notice that after about a month in your tank you start to see small bubbles releasing from your tank, then you need to take something small like chopsticks or wooden dowel and poke your substrate then do a hefty water change. This will help in releasing said bubbles.

Um... what else... Oh yeah! If you want your clouding to go by faster I suggest using this method. Helped me alot.

I believe thats about it mate,
Good luck to you and sorry for probably giving you a whole lot more than you wanted to know,
Your pal,

Edit: reason for making lighter MTS and heavier cap is because I had way too much MTS in my 75 gal and not enough Flourite that when I would brush some of the Flourite I would release a cloud of MTS, this isnt a problem anymore though because I added some more Flourite.


----------



## MWBradshaw (Mar 21, 2010)

Yeah, I haven't quite gotten the shipment in my hands yet but like I said hopefully tomorrow (I ordered it from Cryptkeeper). Once I get it I will read the directions and do some research. I read to put a ring of your cap but I never understood why until you just told me! And I was planning on having a sloping substrate. Oh and I washed my 2 bags of Flourite really well with the hose and bucket method and let it dry (I think Lauraleellbp suggested trying that). And yeah I asked for a bit more info on the coffee filter trick and then you created that thread so depending on how cloudy my tank gets, I just might have to use that!! Thanks again! I'll post some pics once I assemble my tank.


----------



## pianofish (Jan 31, 2010)

Oh so you got it from CryptKeeper... :hihi: He won't let you down, great guy he is. Laura is another good one, both helped me out a bunch :icon_smil.
Lemme know if you need anything else, Glad to help,
Your pal,


----------



## pianofish (Jan 31, 2010)

Hey everyone, just did a trim yesterday got two packages from dxiong and dewalltheway. Got some E. Tennelus regular, E. Tennelus micro, Potamogeton Gayi, Rotala Macrandra 'Green', and some other type of grass looking plant, I have three plant ID helps that will be appreciated if you commnet.
Front tank shot









Here is the begginings of my E. Tenellus carpet surrounded by Blyxa









Plant ID, this one puts out chains and has little plantlets. Thinking its a type of sword please ID.









Moss ID, this was sold to me as java moss, but it looks more like xmass moss?









My HM







\

My Nymphaea Micrantha just keeps growing and growing.... and some other really tall nymphaea like plant ?









My Hygro forest









a little shrimpie, from this side shot you can see how many tanins there actually are in the water. 









Other FTshots


















































The begginnings of my 20 gal shrimp breeder.










Thanks for Looking,
Please Comment,
Your pal,


----------



## MlDukes (Nov 24, 2009)

Know where i can get some water lettuce? Kinda pissed me off but i asked my LFS guy and he just laughed. thought it was crazy to put water lettuce in a fish tank. I think its cool!


----------



## pianofish (Jan 31, 2010)

Erm its a farely common plant, put up a WTB in the SnS and you should get some replies. And I think it looks great as well, can't well until mine thickens up a little bit more. One important thing though, if you do order it from someone, it is a farely easy melter.
Hope this helps,
Your pal,


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Your sword looks an awful lot like my E. africanus, which I think actually are an E. uruguayensis cultivar.


----------



## pianofish (Jan 31, 2010)

lauraleellbp said:


> Your sword looks an awful lot like my E. africanus, which I think actually are an E. uruguayensis cultivar.


Well whatever it is, I like it, adds a nice red hue. :icon_surp


----------



## pianofish (Jan 31, 2010)

Well my tank is officially shrimp friendly, I moved the lone ranger rummy over to my 20 gallon with a glolight tetra and he is doing well. Many saddled RCS hopefully will get some berried ones soon. Still dosing excel every other day. Very little algae, MTSnails on the way being shipped as I type. Erm I believe thats it. Also moved out most of my crypts and put them into my 20 gallon. I am planning on doing a crypt only shrimp tank. Hopefully I can find some good crypt species. 

Well this tank is filling in well I believe, Leave some comments, let me know whatcha think,
Thanks for looking,
Your pal,


----------



## Dr. Acula (Oct 14, 2009)

I like it. I agree, everything seems to be growing in really nicely. And, I think it will look even better when all the plants finally grow in completely and areas become a little more defined. It's an almost painfully slow process though, I know.

Also, I'm not positive what kind of moss that is from the picture, but I would agree that it doesn't seem like java. But I've never kept it, so I'm hardly an expert.


----------



## pianofish (Jan 31, 2010)

Dr. Acula said:


> I like it. I agree, everything seems to be growing in really nicely. And, I think it will look even better when all the plants finally grow in completely and areas become a little more defined. It's an almost painfully slow process though, I know.
> 
> Also, I'm not positive what kind of moss that is from the picture, but I would agree that it doesn't seem like java. But I've never kept it, so I'm hardly an expert.


I know right, its just the waiting game, but I don't mind. I also found my first berried female today 
And I just found out that my moss is Taiwan moss. Turns out that the crappy little piece that I have on a rock is the java.


----------



## oneduduboy (Feb 23, 2010)

could you tell me what those floating plants in your tank is called.


----------



## pianofish (Jan 31, 2010)

They are called water lettuce, really easy to grow, started out with only abbout 3 or 4 and they multiplyed like rabbits.


----------



## funkyfish (Mar 16, 2009)

Looks great! And if I'm not mistaken the moss you have is Taiwan moss


----------



## pianofish (Jan 31, 2010)

Alrighty so time for an update, I got rid of ALOT of water lettuce at my local club meet yesterday. The water lettuce had reproduced so much that much of my tank was in shade, this really hurt some of my stems in the back of the tank (sunset hygro, and ludwigia arcuata.) I'm considering getting another t5 double 28w fixutre. The fixture in the back of my tank right now is, single t5 strip and it is very dim and not doing much for the tank. I may just get more light and lower my tank hours, I think that this should help the plants in the back as well as allow me to grow more high/med light stems in the back of my tank instead of being in my front.

Next thing is I'm starting to get a little bit of algae. I have a little bit of BBA on a few anubias leaves, but not really anything else. I have green hair alage in some of my moss, but other than that I really just have the normal greenish growth on some dw and thats really it. 
I did see a neematode the other day should I be concerned? I have also been noticing these little squarish white blocks abo 1m square they are white with a tannish yolk-looking center I'll see if I can get some pics up later today. Are these bad to have? I have also been noticing these white slimies that look like snail feet but are acutally another organism all together, they are white and usually stick on the glass, I have been scraping them off with my mag float, are these bad as well? Could these organisms be appearing from feeding too much?

On the plus side all of my cherries are doing fantastic, (except one unfortunate mother who crawled on the filter head sponge and her eggs got sucked out from under her. They were on the filter head for a few days, but I believe something ate them.) I have at least 5 berried ones in the tank. 
I'm really considering getting apisto trifasciata to go in my 75 gal. I think that the blueish variety of these looks really swell and being that they are small I'm hoping that they will aggree the best with my shrimp (I know I know some will get eaten, but thats whiy I have my 20 galllon breeder.). Also in the near future, once I get more shrimp in the 20 gallon, I shall probably be getting a school of tetras of somesort. I might consider getting angels if most of my shrimp die off in the initial introducing of fish (granted I will try to move as many as possible out of the tank.) 
I believe that is all for now.
Thanks for looking,
Please comment,
Your pal,
Pianofish

Tank pics to come later this week


----------



## pianofish (Jan 31, 2010)

I foudn 3 baby shrimp today! This means at least one of the berried shrimp dropped her shrimp! woot woot


----------



## tbonedeluxe (Mar 10, 2008)

Your tanks look great pianofish! ;-)


----------



## pianofish (Jan 31, 2010)

So I'm finally starting up my tank again, I was lazy for about 4-5 months, and the Angustafolia COMPLETELY took over EVERYTHING!!!!!!!!!!! Today I finally got a day off and decided to clean out the tank. After 8 hours of sweat, blood, and algae, the tank is looking alot better! Sadly most of my plants have died. But, on the plus side I was able to siphon almost all of the inch plus level of mulm on top of the flourite. Now the sand looks mostly clean. I've collected all of the plant scraps that were floating around in the tank, or that were still alive in the filth. After pruning most of the dead leaves and stems off, I planted everything in rows, and now I'm going to be in the process of farming them back to size. Now I know at least what plants are really hardy, because seriously folks, my tank was filthy. Not only had the Angustifolia swarmed the tank, but because I rushed through my MTS, I had not sifted all of the organics out and bacteria began forming pockets of sulfur gases in my soil, which while I was taking good care of the tank, usually meant that I had to "poke" my soil every 2-3 weeks to make sure the pockets did not get too big. So because I didn't do this regularly, most of my plants' roots died, because of the sulfur pockets. So the plants I have in my tank right now are definately low-techable. I still have samples of all of my E. Tellenus, and hopefully I will be able to repopulate my carpet from them *fingers crossed*. I allso have samples of several types of stems, so thats what I shall be "farming". All of my angel fish have made it through, as well as the 5 rummynose tetras. 4 of the 8 ottos survived, and only 1 poor little Cory Hasborus.  (hopefully I can find some more) There is also a blackskirt tetra now in the tank because my ten gallon tank was torn down. Pictures later this week. Glad to once again be back in the world of fish keeping. Shrimp tank is still going strong by the by.
Your pal as always,
Pianofish


----------



## pianofish (Jan 31, 2010)

*Back and the Sand is mostly black!*

Well I can't tell you how good it is to be officially back in the hobby of fish/plant keeping! So long story short, I had been very neglectful of my tank over the past months and lost almost all of my plants. Algae had run rampant and several of my fish died as well. But, never fear! For I am now back in the hobby with zeal and vigor and am ready to keep up with my tank. 
I suppose the reason I had been neglecting it, was that I never had 6 consecutive hours to devote to cleaning it well. Well... I found 6 straight hours yesterday.
I began by bagging all of my fish (5 Angels, 5 rummynose tetras, 1 blackskirt tetra, and 1 otto).
Then I proceded to ripping out all of my plants that were still alive, except for my Amazon swords (SOO many roots), as well as scraping the algae off of my driftwood.
After this I ripped up the algae carpet which had attached itself to my substrate in the front of my tank probably because I had so much light and no foreground plants. I took the SOFTBALL size glob of algae and plopped it into the can. Yuck!
Later that day, I had to sell my fish  at my LFS. (The angels were eating all of my new growth on everything.) So I purchased a bunch of C. Lucens, and some new vals, (corkscrew, italian, and giant).
I redid my scape, planted what I have and half a bag of Flourite black sand later here are the results!


































































So plans for the future!
Working on aquiring more E. Tenellus as well as some low light stems. And overtime I shall build back my plant growth. This week I plan on nuking the crap out of my algae problems with 2X dosing excel, and as I have no fish.... NO worries!  
Probably next week or in the near future I plan on picking up 2 or 3 pairs of apistos as well as some ottos and maybe some cory Hasborus. Start out small until the plants come back.
Anyone know if you can have multiple types of apistos without them interbreeding? Ex. my LFS has 3 types, cacatuoides, agazizis, and some other type that start with an "n" I would like to get a pair of all three if they don't mixbreed.
Until next time,
Thanks for watching!
Your pal,
Pianofish


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Welcome back!

You'll get the tank looking nice again in no time. You've already got some nice plants to start off with. roud:

Check out www.apistogramma.com for great info on Apisto species.


----------



## zyn1 (Aug 26, 2010)

nice setup can't wait to see it grow in


----------



## pianofish (Jan 31, 2010)

lauraleellbp said:


> Welcome back!
> 
> You'll get the tank looking nice again in no time. You've already got some nice plants to start off with. roud:
> 
> Check out www.apistogramma.com for great info on Apisto species.


Thanks Lauralee! And I'm already a member there roud:. Its just the members here, I find, are friendlier!




zyn1 said:


> nice setup can't wait to see it grow in


Thanks bud, I can't wait either.


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

looking good =)
Can't wait to see all that empty face fill in


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

love the anubias.. btw


----------



## pianofish (Jan 31, 2010)

.Mko. said:


> love the anubias.. btw


 thanks mate, I spent a good while arranging it on that DW yesterday, figured that combo gave it the best appeal  thanks for noticing haha


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

yea no problem. Im always a fan of anubias on DW =) good job


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

once the rhizomes take root onto that wood and start to propogate more leaves they will really be an eye pleaser. Only thing is they grow really slow.. Oh well. Patience. =)


----------



## pianofish (Jan 31, 2010)

Good new guys! I got more fish today! 7 ottos and 10 black neons. Granted these are just starters, its definately nice to have fish back in the tank to watch haha. I think I'm going to end up getting more ottos for a total of 15, just nice to have a bunch. :icon_surp I've also noticed alot of my left over stems have perked up and are angling towards the light. Sadly one of my large crypts is melting quite a bit, but thats okay, there was a very good root system. 

On another note, I noticed that the vals I got from my LFS had this stringy hair algae stuff,  I think its called "thread algae"? Researching how to get rid of this stuff. Also there is light patches of algae on top of my flourite, very faint but still noticeable, anyone know any good methods for getting rid of this stuff?

Thanks for looking,
Your pal,
Pianofish


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

I'd normally recommend some Excel for the tank, but Vals typically don't do well with Excel. You might try squirting a bit of hydrogen peroxide on them? (you'd have to look up the dosage, I don't remember off hand).


----------



## pianofish (Jan 31, 2010)

Thanks! I've heard about using peroxide before, I'll give it a shot, I've been dosing excel 2x the recommended, I'm not sure how long it would be before I should notice the effects. I'll continue my excel dosage for a week whille the tank settles in. If that doesn't do the trick, hydrogen peroxide it is! Do you think adding more plant matter would help the problem?


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

It's possible.

It's most likely just initial stuff (since you just pulled up/made major changes in the tank) and will fade away once you get everything all fully planted, stocked, and stable again.


----------



## pianofish (Jan 31, 2010)

Alrighty thanks Laura Lee, appreciate the help, and guess what? I ordered some E. Tenellus Regular, narrow, and pink!


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Glad you found some!

I'm not sure I even have any "narrow" any more?


----------



## pianofish (Jan 31, 2010)

Awe, I'll send you some once mine starts propigating haha. I'm also getting baby tears and some Hygro Kompact, so I'll have somewhat of a foreground now.


----------



## pianofish (Jan 31, 2010)

Update!
One of my E. Tenellus packages came in the mail today!!! And because I'm so excited I decided to post some pics



















Heres the Tenellus. I believe its the normal variety grown emersed as they came in pots with a bunch of buds all over the place, so I trimmed the buds off and cleaned out the dead leaves and roots, and vwahlah.










Some signs of growth!









And what better way to keep down my sulfur bubble problem, than with MTSnails!









E. Tenellus buds









FTS









I'm expecting two more tenellus packages tomorrow,
So until tomorrow!
Pianofish


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

What happened to your tenellus, did you plant it? The tank is looking really good.


----------



## pianofish (Jan 31, 2010)

sewingalot said:


> What happened to your tenellus, did you plant it? The tank is looking really good.


I planted one more package of em! But the other got delayed because of the bad weather so the seller just shipped it yesterday or the day before I can't remember, will either come in tomorrow or saturday, I'll post some pics in a bit.
Thanks for asking,
Pianofish


----------



## pianofish (Jan 31, 2010)

Alrighty so update on the tank, I added some E. Tenellus pink, baby tears, some mystery stemling that i am waiting to grow out before I post a pick for ID, and hygro Kompakt. Everything is growing well, all my stems have good growth on them, they average about 1 inch or so a week, so not too bad. I may be getting a bunch of crypt wendtii to go in the tank soon too!
And here are the pics

FTS









Left side









Right Side









Baby Tears









E. Tenellus Pink









Hygro Kompakt









Anubias are doing great on that DW!









New stem growth









The 4 black neon survivors (yes those are bubbles coming out of his mouth)









Decided to move the big Amazon sword when I did my weekly water change last sunday, Made a HUGE mess, ended up ripping off most of the roots, but it still had enough to manage with. I believe I shall put either tall crypts or a bushel of stems in the middle where it used to be.









Vals are slowly coming back after the Excel nuking, apparently they melt pretty hard if you do that. On the plus side, no more hair algae!









Sadly there is still some of this nice gooey algae on the substrate and on some of the DW, I believe I will sift out the substrate algae with a net this weekend, as well as hydrogen peroxide dipping my dw, then my tank will be mostly algae free!



















And lastly heres another FTS!










I'm open to suggestions for placement as well as new plants to put in, let me know what you think!
Thanks for looking,
Pianofish


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

I am really bad at aquascaping, so I'll leave that advice alone. Your tank is reminding me a lot like Lauraleellbp's. It's very pretty and natural looking.


----------



## fishykid1 (Apr 5, 2010)

Try increasing flow to get rid of the BGA. That's what took care of mine...


----------



## nonconductive (Jan 29, 2010)

looks good. watch out those swords will get huge and take up the whole tank. i had one that took up a 1/3 of my 125.


----------



## pianofish (Jan 31, 2010)

sewingalot said:


> I am really bad at aquascaping, so I'll leave that advice alone. Your tank is reminding me a lot like Lauraleellbp's. It's very pretty and natural looking.


 Yep Lauralee is where I got some of the inspiration for it!



fishykid1 said:


> Try increasing flow to get rid of the BGA. That's what took care of mine...


Well I do plan on turning my HOB filter back on either this week or next, but as far as the algae goes, I decided to nuke the algae with hydrogen peroxide today, 60ml total directly on the most affected areas, (DW and Mosses) and they pearled like crazy! I did a 25% waterchange after so hopefully with next weeks WC I'll be able to get the last of it.



nonconductive said:


> looks good. watch out those swords will get huge and take up the whole tank. i had one that took up a 1/3 of my 125.


Thanks matey, And yes I've heard they can get pretty large, for the year I've had them though, what you see is about how big they have gotten. Maybe now that I am more regular in my tank upkeep they'll grow a bit more.

Heres pics of my lowtech tank pearling from the Hydrogen peroxide!





































The new tenellus that arrived today!









The whole grass look










Now just gotta wait for everything to grow in!
Thanks for looking,
Your pal,
Pianofish


----------



## pianofish (Jan 31, 2010)

So heres to an aquascaping update, I've been doing some serious thinking and pondering and gazing and finally have come to a scaping decision, I believe that I'm going to:
1. Put a bunch of C. flaccidifolia, C. Balansae, C. Spiralis, And E. Vesuvias in the back right corner of my tank nearest my filter intakes and heater. I don't quite have the funds for this yet, but just you wait its coming. Until such a time I shall be moving my Vals in that corner to mimic the effect.
2. I've also decided that I want a giant wendtii mass on the left side of the DW arch, I'm thinking bronze would add a nice color change in the middle. Ordering this soon.
3. I will continue to allow my E. Tenellus carpet to thicken out, I saw several runners from E. Tenellus 'Pink' today!! But I am going to chuck out my HM, too thin for my tastes and without CO2 it just ain't worth the trouble. I'm also going to move my C. lucens over to where the HM is right now
4. I plan on ordering several new plants including, C. Ponerderifolia, C. Blassii, E. Kleiner prinz, and a few E. Parviflourous (not tropica)

I know I'm not leaving a whole lot of room for stems in my tank, but I'll find a place.

Well this is hopefully my gameplan for the tank. I'll keep you posted as it unfolds.
Your pal,
Pianofish


----------



## pianofish (Jan 31, 2010)

Update! Guess who just ordered 50 cardinal tetras from Liveaquaria!!!
They are shipping out next week! So excited! I even cleaned out my second filter and started running it in preparation tonight.
TTFN,
Pianofish


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

w00t!!! :fish:


----------



## pianofish (Jan 31, 2010)

Gah! Liveaquaria didn't have enough, so now they are quaranteening their new fish for me and shipping out next week. Ah well they shall be spectacular when they get here! On the plus side I bought a Echinodorus 'Red Flame' today and it looks pretty rad. I also got 10 panda corys and 1 BN pleco. All 10 have survived, but my lone otto bit the dust... I will have to try another lot of them later, maybe it was because I didn't add the soft veggies in the tank for food?
I'm also thinking of getting an order of plants from sweets aquatics:
2x Cryptocoryne Spirals XL pots
2X Cryptocoryne Moehlmanni
2X Cryptocoryne Ciliata
2X Cryptocoryne Blassii
2X Cryptocoryne Pontederiifolia
1 Cryptocoryne Wendtii 'Red' Large Clump
1 Cryptocoryne Undulata pot
1 Echinodorus Kleiner Bar Med
1 Echinodorus Angustifolia 'Vesuvius'
1 Echinodorus Rubin Pot
1 Echinodorus Parviflorious SM

Fingers Crossed that I'll be able to get this bunch!

Heres some new pics of everything!
New red flame sword









New panda corys!!!









C. Beckettii is bouncing back real nicelike









Poor quality pic of my BN pleco, he's a wee little lad









FTS










TTFN
Ta ta For now!
Pianofish


----------



## pianofish (Jan 31, 2010)

50 cardinal tetras cane in today!!!!!!!about to open the box!


----------



## nonconductive (Jan 29, 2010)

pianofish said:


> 50 cardinal tetras cane in today!!!!!!!about to open the box!


hopefully no doa's!


----------



## pianofish (Jan 31, 2010)

nonconductive said:


> hopefully no doa's!


Well not soo bad, only 5 so far, probably end up being 7, but out of 50 thats not too bad, and Liveaquaria gives a refund for every fish that dies up to 14 days, which is pretty awesome. Can't wait till I can turn my lights on tomorrow and see them in action. 
So until then here are some pics: (sorry for the lights off, but I didn't want to stress the fish).



















I acclimated them for a little over an hour drip style, and it all worked out great. I'm soo excited.
Tell me what you think!!!
Pianofish


----------



## pianofish (Jan 31, 2010)

Death count now up to 18 as of this morning. Probably be a few more when I get home. Ah well at least I get my money back, I'll use it to buy some more cardinals from my lfs.


----------



## nonconductive (Jan 29, 2010)

pianofish said:


> Death count now up to 18 as of this morning. Probably be a few more when I get home. Ah well at least I get my money back, I'll use it to buy some more cardinals from my lfs.


 
18 out of 50? that seems about right. hopefully you won't have anymore.


----------



## Grey Ghost (Jul 18, 2010)

Do you still have your RCS in your 75? Reason I ask is from my own experience RCS and Cardinal Tetras equal expensive fish food.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Oy.

What symptoms are they showing?

You've got them in QT not in your main tank, right?


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

18? So sad. Hopefully the deaths will level off. You've just reinforced why I stopped buy cardinals and otos. I could stand the inital mass die-off.


----------



## pianofish (Jan 31, 2010)

Grey Ghost said:


> Do you still have your RCS in your 75? Reason I ask is from my own experience RCS and Cardinal Tetras equal expensive fish food.


Nope all my RCS are in my 20 gallon tank. 



lauraleellbp said:


> Oy.
> What symptoms are they showing?
> You've got them in QT not in your main tank, right?


Well..... No. I don't really have many fish in the main tank right now, so i figured just put them in there, being that theres not much harm they could do.



sewingalot said:


> 18? So sad. Hopefully the deaths will level off. You've just reinforced why I stopped buy cardinals and otos. I could stand the inital mass die-off.


Well I hate to be the bearer of worse news, but only 11 survivedo out of the 50  . I believe that my water is just too hard, and the ph too high (a little over 7). If these eleven survive, I'm gonna wait a bit before I get more, I'd like to work on filling the tank up with some more swords and crypts before I try any more fish.
So in conclusion these ended up being just as expensive as getting them from my LFS... So I believe I shall put a hold on ordering anymore fish for a little while, at least till I can figure out how to soften my water, and get more hiding spaces in the tank for them.
Your pal,
Pianofish


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Your water shouldn't be an issue, my water is liquid rock. It's probably shipping stress or they've come down with something. You aren't noticing any symptoms at all before the fish die? Last time I had a mass Cardinal dieoff like this one it was a bacterial infection, likely Columnaris.


----------



## nonconductive (Jan 29, 2010)

aww that stinks. sorry man!


----------



## malaybiswas (Nov 2, 2008)

sewingalot said:


> 18? So sad. Hopefully the deaths will level off. You've just reinforced why I stopped buy cardinals and otos. I could stand the inital mass die-off.


Same here. They don't just don't seem to last long for me. But looks awesome in school. Hope all works out for you.


----------



## pianofish (Jan 31, 2010)

lauraleellbp said:


> Your water shouldn't be an issue, my water is liquid rock. It's probably shipping stress or they've come down with something. You aren't noticing any symptoms at all before the fish die? Last time I had a mass Cardinal dieoff like this one it was a bacterial infection, likely Columnaris.


Only symptoms I can tell are they do the typical tetra crazy swim when they are about to die, and all of their colors are not too showy right now, but that seems more just like stress to me? But good news is that Liveaquaria completely refunded me for the whole order, shipping and all.
So maybe, I'll wait a few weeks, and then once my tanks bioload gets up to par, I'll put in another order. We shall see. But while we are on the topic of stress, what more can be done to stop the stressing of fish in getting them shipped? Any tips, precedures, or tricks that anyone knows of?
Your pal,
Pianofish


----------



## pianofish (Jan 31, 2010)

Well I just took a closer look at some of the cardinals while they were eating tongith, and I see that 2 out of the 11 have somekind of bump on their mouths. Signal of bacteria or fungus?


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Oh, no. It definitely sounds bad. It's good they refunded your money, though. Are the bumps fuzzy or smooth? It's reminding me of the old 'cotton mouth' I used to see when I'd by fish locally.


----------



## pianofish (Jan 31, 2010)

They are smooth, what I'm thinking is that way back when I got those black neons one had a fungus/bacteria so I threw it out. 5 others proceeded to die an now I have 4 remaining. So it may be possible that the bacteria/fungus is already present in the water and due to the cardinals weakened state they may have contracted the bacteria/fungus. 

Therefore my new strategy will be to set up two 10gallon tanks as quarantine and just dump the transport water into the tanks, drip acclimate them to my tank water till the 10 galls have enough water, and then keep them in there and treat them for diseases and such? And I'll just use mature filter media.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Might be a good idea. However, have you thought about going ahead and treating the whole tank since you already introduced it into the system? I'd worry that you'd just get them better and put them back with the water that is contaminated with something.


----------



## pianofish (Jan 31, 2010)

Oh, yes I will end up treating the tank, I was talking about what I would do if I get more cardinals, like another order. I will research treating the current fish this weekend. Mardi Gras break next week, so a whole week off so I'll be able to look into it better. Gotta love Louisiana!


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Woo-hoo! Enjoy the week off. Great idea to get a tank started up for quarantine for future fish. I have a sponge filter hiding in a few of my tanks for emergency setups. I've even used those totes in a pinch.


----------



## pianofish (Jan 31, 2010)

So I'm thinking that tomorrow I will start mela/pimafixing the tank, as well as feed the fish garlic for a few days, just to make sure all diseases are gone inthe tank. Anyone know anything else I could do that is safe for tetras, catfish, corys and plecos?
Please Let me know what you think, I wanna get this right.
Your pal,
Pianofish


----------



## pianofish (Jan 31, 2010)

So guess who got 2 new apisto agazizi double reds today? Also got some pima/melafix today and some garlic, so treatment of this tank is a go! Will start tomorrow after I trade some plants with a fella from a local club. Will post pics tomorrow once everything is replanted and the dust clears.


----------



## nonconductive (Jan 29, 2010)

nice! male/female? hope the meds do their job.


----------



## pianofish (Jan 31, 2010)

nonconductive said:


> nice! male/female? hope the meds do their job.


Yep male and female, they are about 1ish inches so only a few months old I'd imagine, colors arent too too spiffy yet, but you can definately tell the male from the female.

In other news, I scored a HUGEEEEEEE Kleinar bar sword today, along with some Bacopa carolinia, Ludwigia repens, and Rotala narrow. I'm not a huge fan of the stems and I think I'll sell them eventually but for now they shall help with the bioload and grow. The sword is wayy over 18 inches tall, almost all of the leaves have to bend at the water level, I ended up trimming about half of the leaves to make it fit in my tank, and even still its almost too overbearing, talk about a pain in the butt to make it stay down in teh substrate. Definately need some root tabs for that one.

Also I just ordered a bunch of plants to finalize my plant stocking of this tank, (at least for the next few months :icon_wink can never have too many plants I always say). 
Heres the list:
from sweetaquatics
1 ea. ​Cryptocoryne Spiralis Pot XL (actually C. Crispitula var. flaccidifolia)
2 ea. ​Cryptocoryne Moehlmannii 
2 ea. ​Cryptocoryne Cilitia 
3 ea. ​Cryptocoryne Blassii 
3 ea. ​Cryptocoryne Pontederiifolia 
1 ea. ​Aponogeton Crispus 
1 ea. ​Cryptocoryne Undulata Pot 
1 ea. ​Cryptocoryne Spiralis motherpot 
2 ea. ​Cryptocoryne Crispatula var. Balansae 
2 ea. ​Echinodorus Parviflorious (Rosette) SM


And from a FS add on here: 
I scored 
1 emersed grown Echinodorus "Aflame"
few plantlets of C. lutea, and C. Wendtii green

I am super satisfied, (and super broke.) but I can't wait to get these puppies in the tank this week.
I'll let you know how it all turns out.
I'll post pics later this week when I get the shipments in and get the tank all settled, it looks too cloudy/ messy to take pics right now.
I'll have my work cut out for me rescaping all of my plants. I'll let you know how it goes, I believe that I'm going to postpone the treatment of my tank till after I get these in, the fish seem to be stable at the present time, so I don't think they will have a problem waiting a little longer.

Please comment!
Your pal,
Pianofish


----------



## pianofish (Jan 31, 2010)

Well, I got one shipment of plants in from a guy in the forums, "Aqua'd". He sent me a bunch of wendtii 'green' and also walkeri 'lutea'. And the main plant of the package, a nice Echinodorus 'Aflame'!!!!!!!!!!! It looks so cool, super dark leaves, which I hear get darker when submerged leaves show up. Definately a nice addition to the tank. 
Other good news, I purchased 8 more black neon tetras, bringing the total count to 12.
Bad news I'm now down to 7 panda cory's from 10 and now down to 9 cardinals from 50....
But I'm still positive. Just wish sweetaquatics would go ahead and ship my plants... still processing the order. I'm going to wait till I get the other plants in to post the pics though. There are many gaps in the tank space due to expected arrivals so it looks incomplete at the moment.
Oh and I almost forgot that i started dosing pima/melafix yesterday and I will begin feeding my fish garlic and garlic soaked food for the next two weeks.
Wish me luck!
Your pal,
Pianofish


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

You're going to keep those new Apistos in another tank for a month or so till you kick whatever's running amuck in your big tank, right?


----------



## pianofish (Jan 31, 2010)

Well, the apistos were new, so I figured go ahead a treat everything? Make sure they don't have any hidden sicknesses. They are doing fine so far. Shoould I have put them in a seperate tank?
Still new at adding fish,
Pianofish


----------



## nonconductive (Jan 29, 2010)

what laura said would be a very wise thing to do. you should QT everything for atleast a month.


----------



## pianofish (Jan 31, 2010)

nonconductive said:


> what laura said would be a very wise thing to do. you should QT everything for atleast a month.


Well I don't have a filter I can spare on a seperate tank right now, but from here on out, I'll start QTing everything. I'll start up a new filter today so that way I can have some mature bacteria going on in the tank.


----------



## nonconductive (Jan 29, 2010)

that would be smart! it stinks to loose old fish when introducing new fish. it usually can be avoided by a nice QT.


----------



## pianofish (Jan 31, 2010)

*New plants wahoo!!*

Update long overdue!
Ich is completely gone!!!!
Plants all survived the salt treatment.
All fish except for 2-3 corys made it through.


I got my plants in from sweetaquatics!!!
Cryptocoryne Moehlmannii 

2 ea. 
Cryptocoryne Cilitia ​2 ea. ​
Cryptocoryne Blassii ​
3 ea. 
Cryptocoryne Pontederiifolia ​3 ea. 
Aponogeton Crispus ​1 ea. 
Cryptocoryne Undulata Pot ​1 ea. 
Cryptocoryne Spiralis motherpot 
1 ea. 
Cryptocoryne Crispatula var. Balansae  
2 ea. 
Echinodorus Parviflorious (Rosette) SM 
 2 ea.

All the plants arrived live and healthy, they just forgot one small pot of spiralis. But thats going to be taken care of.
Talk about a crap load of Spiralis in that mother pot though. Gees, it took me almost an hour and a half to get it all planted. It looks emersed grown though, So I'm expecting major melt down from them.
C. Blassii is also a really cool crypt, the maroonish/purple color of the undersides of the leaves gives a really nice contrast standing next to The C. Ponterderifolia.

I also took the C. Wendtii 'Red's most of my balansae, a retrospiralis, and a nevillii out of the 20 gallon and put them in this tank.

I'm also thinning out my stems a good bit, leaning on trying to make this tank a Crypt, Sword, apongonoton, and Nymphaea only tank.  See my forsale add in SnS 

I also ordered 1 male and 3 female A. Cacatuoides Triple Red, to be raised in my 20 gallon tank! They're coming in tomorrow, so excited. Going to be breeding them!

I will get pics up either tomorrow or later tonight but for now here's a FTS.









Please comment!!​


----------



## Coltonorr (Mar 12, 2008)

Nice Piano!
Love the parviflorious!


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

Nice job piano! I will be following this to see these crypts grow in  Looks like it will be cool :icon_cool


----------



## pianofish (Jan 31, 2010)

Coltonorr said:


> Nice Piano!
> Love the parviflorious!


Thanks mate I like em too, little miniature sword plants that remind me of cabbage... mmmm.... boiled cabbage.... :red_mouth 



chad320 said:


> Nice job piano! I will be following this to see these crypts grow in  Looks like it will be cool :icon_cool


Indubitably! I love the idea of being able to keep beautiful plants native to somewhere half way around the world, in my fishtank! Maybe later when they grow in we can strike a deal to thin out your crazy herd of crypts lol .

Thanks for the comments guys, keep em coming!!
Pianofish


----------



## Chaos_Being (May 18, 2010)

Get ready for some crypt melt! :icon_lol: I got a lot of my plants from the same place, and yes most were grown emersed...major meltdown but things looked good in a week or two. That tank is going to look nice all grown in.


----------



## pianofish (Jan 31, 2010)

Chaos_Being said:


> Get ready for some crypt melt! :icon_lol: I got a lot of my plants from the same place, and yes most were grown emersed...major meltdown but things looked good in a week or two. That tank is going to look nice all grown in.


I hope so! Can't wait lol :icon_bigg 
I still can't get over the size of that Spiralis motherpot, talk about a mammoth of a crypt!


----------



## pandjpudge (Dec 7, 2008)

nice tank!


----------



## pianofish (Jan 31, 2010)

Thanks buddy! If you ever chuck out some of your forest I'll have to send you some different varieties of crypts for your tank!


----------



## pandjpudge (Dec 7, 2008)

I actually sort of "cleared" out some space but I'm saving it for more smaller plants lol


----------



## macclellan (Dec 22, 2006)

Looks good! What's the big sword, E. martii (ruffle sword)?


----------



## pianofish (Jan 31, 2010)

macclellan said:


> Looks good! What's the big sword, E. martii (ruffle sword)?


Nope, it's a giant Kleinar Bar sword, I got it from a fellow hobbyist in LA that juiced it up on seachem root tabs and ei dozing. If you can believe that I cut 2/3 of it off to make it fit in my tank, then you'll get an accurate picture of just how massive it was when I got it. Lol talk about a pain in the behind to make it stay in the substrate. It's growing really well now putting out a new leAf about once every week to two weeks! Really red when they first sprout.
Thanks for asking,


----------



## nonconductive (Jan 29, 2010)

looks great, pianofish.


----------



## pianofish (Jan 31, 2010)

Time for some more pics!!

Front Tank Shot









Right Side









Middle Showing the huge kleinar bar sword as well as several crypt species!









Cardinal Tetras schooling around









In order from front to back: Crypt Wendtii hybrid, C. Blassii, C. Ponderterifolia









E. Parviflourous









Left C. Lucens, Mid E. Parviflourous, Right unknown crypt that I got at my LFS, I think its a type of Wendtii.









C. Moehlmannii (on the right) The leaves melted off during transport, but the rhizomes are large and healthy









C. Beckettii on right, Nymphaea micrantha on the left









C. Walkeri 'Lutea'









Echinodorus something on the left, probably the coolest mini sword I have. For the two years I've had it, its only gotten to be about 4 inches square. Red melon sword on the right









E. 'Aflame' What do you know, it grows as slow as everyone says it does.









Just one portion of the Spiralis received in the motherpot










And FTS again










Sorry for the low quality pics, working on gettting a better digital camera, but iphone it is for now.

20 gallon update! my 4 apistos came in today, all alive and kickin. 3 females and 1 male Cacatuoides triple reds!
Wooh!
Thanks for looking,
Please Comment,
Pianofish


----------



## pianofish (Jan 31, 2010)

So I'm thinking about converting this tank to high tech. Any thoughts? I'd need to research it a whole lot before doing it though. Things I know I'd need to get are a co2 set up, probably a t5ho light fixture, and dry fertz stuff. I'd be doing ei dosing. 

Reasons being for thinking about this, one I hate aglae, and two I just think the concep or boosting the rate of growth of plants is so cool, not to mention my tank would thicken out faster.
Just a thought,
Please comment,
Pianofish


----------



## macclellan (Dec 22, 2006)

just add co2 and ferts. if you aren't happy with the growth increase, then spend the money on a higher light fixture.

Oh, and send me that dwarf sword. want!


----------



## pianofish (Jan 31, 2010)

Lol if it makes a baby plant you'll be the first to know! 
I'll trade you for some flaccidifolia and green gecko


----------



## nonconductive (Jan 29, 2010)

yea, what joel said. start with co2 and ferts. looks great pianofish.


----------



## amazonalbert (Feb 19, 2011)

Beautiful tank piano


----------



## pianofish (Jan 31, 2010)

So researching co2 and fertz is pretty much mind blowing!!!! :hihi: But after spending a few hours on it, I finally have a decent grasp on it. Still not 100% sure on all things co2, but I have definately decided that I am getting a dual stage regulator, with a tee valve to let both my 75 and my 20 gallon have co2, 1 or 2 solenoids, depending on if I will place it before or after my tee valve, and 2 needle valves, and 2 bubble counters. 

I've decided that I will go with dry fertz, probably on a dosing regiment of 2-3 times a week, doing a 50% water change every weekend. 

I think I'll go with a reactor of some sort as to dispense co2, and I'm quite sure how I will dose iron into the tank yet, but I'm thinking iron root tabs and if need be iron "powder"? 

I will keep my remaining lights for now, but will eventually upgrade to a higher wattage later on.

And thanks for the nice comments on the tank guys, I really appreciate them.

Any help or guidance that can be given regarding EI dosing, and co2 would be greatly appreciated!
Thanks,
Pianofish


----------



## pianofish (Jan 31, 2010)

Scored a A. agazzizi double red male at my LFS today!!! Guess what? I'm actually going to try this new "quaranteening thing" Haha, I've got him in a 10 gallon with 8 parts mature tank water and 2 parts fresh tap. Using a mature filter that I've had in my 75 gallon for weeks, He's getting along quite "swimmingly".

Still working on piecing together a nice co2 setup, I'm monitoring the barrreport swap and shop like a hawk, they've had some incredible deals pop up in the past. I'll let yall know how it goes.

-Your pal,
Pianofish


----------



## Wingsdlc (Dec 9, 2005)

The tank looks good. Going to high tech is going to drive your plants into high gear! The swords are probably really going to go nuts. I had an Amazon sword grow out of a 55G in a matter of a couple of months. Just a heads up!


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

Looks great piano. How about an update on the pics so we can see how your crypts are chugging along?


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

pianofish said:


> I'm actually going to try this new "quaranteening thing" Haha, I've got him in a 10 gallon with 8 parts mature tank water and 2 parts fresh tap. Using a mature filter that I've had in my 75 gallon for weeks, He's getting along quite "swimmingly".
> 
> Still working on piecing together a nice co2 setup, I'm monitoring the barrreport swap and shop like a hawk, they've had some incredible deals pop up in the past. I'll let yall know how it goes.
> 
> ...


Gotta post and say it's awesome reading your thread! It's almost like being there seeing how things are coming together for you. (good details included) Wise choice on starting entry quarantines too (big time!) imo nothing pays off better in the long run.

Keep watching the SnS threads for the hardware. I just snagged a SuMo rig for $90 not that long ago.


----------



## pianofish (Jan 31, 2010)

Wingsdlc said:


> The tank looks good. Going to high tech is going to drive your plants into high gear! The swords are probably really going to go nuts. I had an Amazon sword grow out of a 55G in a matter of a couple of months. Just a heads up!


Well I decided that unless a really good deal pops up, I think I'm gonna wait till closer to the end of the summer to get a co2 rig, I want to wait and see how busy my senior year is next year before I commit to doing it.



chad320 said:


> Looks great piano. How about an update on the pics so we can see how your crypts are chugging along?


I'll get pics within the week buddy, I'm buying out a ton of crypts from craigthor as he tears down his build and I'll be packing my tank up with them pretty soon :icon_smil I also ordered 50 more cardinal tetras from aquabid, and am looking forward to actually quaranteening them and getting a survival rate higher than 1/5 lol! It was my birthday yesterday so my parents let me get a few things :icon_surp



wkndracer said:


> Gotta post and say it's awesome reading your thread! It's almost like being there seeing how things are coming together for you. (good details included) Wise choice on starting entry quarantines too (big time!) imo nothing pays off better in the long run.
> 
> Keep watching the SnS threads for the hardware. I just snagged a SuMo rig for $90 not that long ago.


Thanks buddy, hope the 7/12 is treatin you okay! I'll be sure to do just that!

I put a ton of seachem root tabs in my substrate and man they do wonders for E. Tenellus, its been perking up like no one's business.
Thats about it other than that one of my current cardinals looks really bloated I think, I'm expecting that he will probably conk out within the week bringing my cardinal count down to 7 
My A. Aggazizii double red is almost done quaranteen! No more ich!!

I also added a buncha E. Uraguayensis to the back of the tank next to the C. Spiralis. I hear they can get pretty tall too, so it will add some more big leafy's to the scape.

Thats all for now,
Thanks for looking,
Please Comment!!!
Pianofish


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

I really hope you have better luck with this new batch of Cards. You had a rough go with that last batch. Seems like that's the way it goes with them- either really well, or really badly, and not much in between. :icon_sad:

Look forward to seeing the updated tank shots. :smile:


----------



## nonconductive (Jan 29, 2010)

happy belated birthday.


----------



## pianofish (Jan 31, 2010)

Thanks guys!​ 
So I took some time this morning to compile a more up to date plant list of everything in my tank.

Flora:
A. Anubias barteri 
B. Anubias bateri 'Nana' 
C. Aponogeton Crispus 
D. Bacopa Pink- Bacopa sp. 'Colorata' 
E. Bolbitis heudelotii-African Water Fern 
F. Cryptocoryne Beckettii 
G. Cryptocoryne Blassii 
H. Cryptocoryne Cilitia 
I. Cryptocoryne Crispatula var. Balansae
J. Cryptocoryne Lucens
K. Cryptocoryne Moehlmannii 
L. Cryptocoryne Nevilii
M. Cryptocoryne Pontederiifolia 
N. Cryptocoryne Retrospiralis
O. Cryptocoryne Spiralis 
P. Cryptocoryne Undulata 
Q. Cryptocoryne Walkerii “lutea” 
R. Cryptocoryne Wendtii “green”
S. Cryptocoryne Wendtii “Red”
T. Unknown Crypt Species #1
U.  Unknown Crypt Species #2
V. Unknown Crypt Species #3
W. Unknown Crypt Species #4
X. Echinodorus "Aflame"
Y. Echinodorus Amazonicus-Amazon Sword 
Z. Echinodorus Kleinar Bar
AA. Echinodorus Osiris- Red Melon
BB. Echinodorus Parviflorious
CC. Echinodorus Quadricostatus 
DD. Echinodorus sp. “Red Flame” 
EE. Echinodorus Tenellus var. “regular” 
FF. Echinodorus Tenellus var. “narrow”
GG. Echinodorus Tenellus var. “pink”
HH. Echinodorus Tricolor
II. Echinodorus Uruguayensis
JJ. Hygrophila polysperma-Dwarf Hygrophila 
KK. Hygrophila polysperma 'Rosanervig'-Sunset hygro
LL. Ludwigia repens
MM. Microsorum pteropus- Java Fern
NN. Needle Leaf Java 
OO. Nymphea micrantha 
PP. Pistia stratiotes-Water Lettuce
QQ. Rotala Green “Narrow Leaf”
RR. Taiwan Moss
SS. Uknown stem plant
TT. Vallisneria "Italian"
UU. Vallisneria americana gigantea


----------



## Coltonorr (Mar 12, 2008)

coughcoughcollectoritiscoughcough!!!

Very nice!!!


----------



## pianofish (Jan 31, 2010)

Psh, Its barely got plants in it  I think another 30 or so species of crypts and I'll be good.


----------



## pianofish (Jan 31, 2010)

*Future Fish/ Shrimp stock?*

Hey guys, here's how I'm thinking I'm going to stock the rest of my tank. Let me know what you think.

40- cardinal tetras
15- Cory Habrosus
2- abn longfin plecos-
2- brown bn longfin plecos
15 Amano shrimp
1 pair of Apistogramma Agazziizii double red
1 pair of another type of apisto, either trifasciata or borelli blue

and then about 1 or 2 months after I get all of these fish in the tank, I'll probably replace my hob with another canister, and try my hand at a few small cheap discus.  

What do you think? Will cardinas eat amanos? Will apistos? My tank has alot of plants and DW so i think I'll be okay?

50 cardinal tetras should be here on thursday or friday of this coming week.
As well as some crypts from Craigthor 

My A. Agazzizii male is almost done quarantine, I think by Tuesday I'll have him in the 75 gallon. He's super active in the ten gallon.

Thats all for now!
Please comment on the fish choices!
-Pianofish


----------



## pianofish (Jan 31, 2010)

So I decided to purge my tank of all stem plants, except for polygunam something or another and maybe a sprig of Sunset hygro, which if anybody asks I don't really have 
What's better yet is that I'm getting rid of one of my Amazon swords (a local hobbyist decided to purchase my stems and such), and doing a bit of tank arranging, and I'm getting a bunch of Echinodorus Angustifolias and C. crispitula "Flaccidifolia" to go in the background of my tank along with the already planted C. spiralis, C. Retrospiralis, and C. Balansae.

I'm also going to go ahead and put in the A. agazizii tonight.
Cheers,
Pianofish


----------



## pianofish (Jan 31, 2010)

So I started up my quarantene tanks today in preperation for the new fish on Friday, and guess what?!?! After doing a water change with colder water in my 75gallon, my apisto aggazizi's spawned and layed eggs on a curly Cryptocoryne ponderterifolia leaf!! This is the first time any fish has every laid eggs in one of my planted tanks!!! Woo, history in the making!! And man the female is guarding them like a hawk, anything comes within 6 inches and its wam, wam, wam. Lol funny part was that the male was only put in their 2 days ago. haha
So 4 plecos from wkndracer are due to come in tomorrow, I shall be putting those in my 20 gallon to check for diseases and such. Also I think some crypts, and some Echinodorus Angustifolium are due to come in as well. Then Friday its the cardinals, and Saturday its a bunch of E. Tenellus. And Saturday afternoon/Sunday morning its rescaping major time!

The tank will look a lot better I think. Less disorganized chaos and more Small to large flow.

You'll see,
Your pal,
Pianofish


----------



## pianofish (Jan 31, 2010)

50 cardinals arrived today, all dead upon arrival.  I didn't have a chance to use my quarantine tanks.

All the plant packages except one arrived today.

I'll let you know how the seller handles the doa's.

Wish me luck,
Pianofish


----------



## nonconductive (Jan 29, 2010)

congrats on the spawn.

Edit: sorry about the cards.


----------



## pianofish (Jan 31, 2010)

Finally finished rescaping the tank, took like 6 straight hours! I forgot how painstakingly slow it can be to plant a carpet in a tank. First have to prune bad leaves, clip roots, bury plants, rinse and repeat. But now I have a pretty sweet E. Tenellus carpet on the left side of the tank. I will post some pics in a little bit. Still haven't heard back from the cardinal vender... sigh... I hope eveything works out. Maybe I'll try getting express shipping or something. 

Going take pics,
Be back in a few,
Pianofish


----------



## macclellan (Dec 22, 2006)

F cardinals. Period.


----------



## pianofish (Jan 31, 2010)

FTS










Right Side










Left Side



















What I think may be C. Affinis


















Echinodorus Angustifolium









Unknown Crypt Species Received from Wkndracer









Coolest Dwarf Sword Ever. (after scouring through my first posts on my journal when I first received the plant, I believe it is either Echinodorus Quadricostatus, or Echinodorus Tricolor, the latter being the more likely)










Side shot showing Nymphaea micrantha, C. Retrospiralis, C. Moehlmannii, Red Melon sword, and lots of E. Tenellus









Pics of my new plecos that wkndracer sent me, they are all alive and kickin. Hard to get pics of their small bodies, each is only like 1.5 inches long.


















Being used to keep the bacteria alive in my quarantine tanks until I get a new shipment of cardinals. I'm going to try getting them shipped overnight this time. Cardinals are just too finicky to take Louisiana heat in 4 day transit.

I'm getting a pretty sweet package of crypts and such from Craigthor how your picture quality will improve going from an iphone 3g to a 12 megapixel digital one... Go figure 

Cheers,
Your pal,
Pianofish


----------



## pianofish (Jan 31, 2010)

So I got a buncha goodies today in the mail!!
Lagenandra meelbodi pink
Lagenandra thwatesii
Cryptocoryne Spiralis 'dwarf'
Cryptocoryne minima bast 1094
Cryptocoryne Albida
Cryptocoryne crispitula 'regular'
Cryptocoryne crispitula 'flaccidifolia'
Cryptocoryne parva
Cryptocoryne Usteriana

And a few unknowns!
I'm pretty psyched, and the best part is that for the most part is that they are almost all IDed.

If I have time I'll take a few pics.
I also heard back from my cardinal vender who is refunding me for the fish, and shipping out 60 more instead of 50, all i have to do is pay for the overnight shipping.

Please Comment,
Pianofish


----------



## pianofish (Jan 31, 2010)

Cardinals are coming in tomorrow via Express 1 day mail!
I also found out that I also received a few C. aponogetifolia too! 
I'll let you know how these fish fare.

Please comment,
Pianofish


----------



## pianofish (Jan 31, 2010)

Cardinals arrived.... all doa's again! I even paid for express mail this time..... Quite angry at this turnout. There were like 3 fish barely alive in the batch of 60... I don't expect that they will make it through the drip acclimation though. I'm going to try my best to get my money for the fish back from the seller, I can't justify paying 35 more dollars for express shipping, which wasn't even overnight shipping it took 2.5 days! I think I'll just bite the bullet and get them from my LFS. Gah! 
I'll let you all know how it ends up.
-Pianofish


----------



## nonconductive (Jan 29, 2010)

dude that stinks. if i were you i'd give up on the cardinals for awhile.


----------



## pianofish (Jan 31, 2010)

So I went ahead and bit the bullet and bought 20 cardinal tetras from my LFS for way too much. I made sure to get 12 gallons of their tank water and I put 6 gallons in each 10 gallon tank and the fish are now swimming in that, 10 in each tank, I also bought two Apistogramma trifasciata!!! They are soo cool little fish. I'll post some pics later.
Yeah I still don't know what to do about the cardinals from the online seller, I mean she will refund me for the fish, but I don't wanna shell out another 40 bucks to have them die in the mail....
Idk.

Thanks for looking
Pianofish


----------



## regalesse (Dec 18, 2010)

great tank. gotta love our heat wave problems right! how is the mts still holding up for you? i am either going that direction or coal slag in a new tank build.


----------



## pianofish (Jan 31, 2010)

The MTSoil is great, I love it. As great as it is though, I still like to provide my plants with extra soil fertz with seachem root tabs. I find that they with the soil provide the best nutrients. My plants seem to love it. All the fish are still alive today so fingerscroseed that they all will survive!!!


----------



## VadimShevchuk (Sep 19, 2009)

Reading your horror stories with the cardinals, just makes me want to not deal with them in the future lol. Tank is looking good!


----------



## pianofish (Jan 31, 2010)

VadimShevchuk said:


> Reading your horror stories with the cardinals, just makes me want to not deal with them in the future lol. Tank is looking good!


Oh no! Please don't think bad of the fishes, they are awesome :icon_bigg. I'm just havin my share of rotten luck. But I have good news all 21 of my LFS cardinals are doing fantastic!!! Apparently buying 12 gallons of my LFS's tank water that the fish were actually sitting in really helps with quaranteening. now i'm just gradually dripping water in the tank to slowly raise the ph to my tanks standards. It definately seems to be working. 
The trifasciata pair is also looking really good, the male and female are chasing each other around, the male has really gorgeous finnage. I'm going to start feeding them minced garlic that is softened by nuking it in the microwave for a few seconds and try to get rid of any internal baddies that might be running around.

Thanks for looking,
Pianofish


----------



## pianofish (Jan 31, 2010)

Woot woot, got like 10 C. Nurii plantlets today!!! As well as some Wendtii 'tropica' and some more lucens! Special thanks to Gordon Richards!
I have some of these in the front and some more towards the back, should I move them all up to the front?

Thanks,
Pianofish


----------



## pianofish (Jan 31, 2010)

New Pics!


----------



## pianofish (Jan 31, 2010)

FTS









I think this is C. Affinis, but I need some confirmation, anyone else keep this plant?

















C. Minima Bast 1096









Another unknown Crypt Species. I got this one from Petco a few months ago. Very pretty, leaves are either a shiny light brown or shiny light green. 
ID anyone?

















My Crypt Jungle

















A very photogenic Brown BN LF pleco








What a perfect pose!









A Really cool Crypt. I think it is Wendtii "red" but is awefully pretty, has cool striping going on.









What May turn out to be C. Aponogetifolia. Its still in its emersed form which is drastically different from its submersed form, so I'll have to wait and see. To the right is L. Thwatessi









C. Usteriana









C. Nurii Plantlets from Gordon Richards, I received like 10 of them. I made 2 pockets of them.

















The Lone Ranger- Panda Cory









Dwarf sword which turns out to be Echinodorus Tricolor, which actually has potential to grow a bit larger than it ever has. Giving it root tabs definately has seemed to help.









Hidden Aggazzizi I think its a rio tefe red, or a mix between that and a double red.









Cool stem plant that grows extremely well in my tank, Came with some E. Tenellus, and there were two random stems in the bag that were shabby looking, I stuck um in the ground and poof! Growth.









A. Trifasciata male in quarantine

































A. Trifasciata female also in quarantine

















More of my jungle with C. Beckettii shooting out in the back.









Nymphae micrantha









C. moehlmannii in the front right, and C. ciliata on the back left. With C. Retrospiralis in the front mid, and C. Balansae in the back mid.









FTS


----------



## pianofish (Jan 31, 2010)

As far as news goes,
My tripod and 12 megapixel camera works wonders compared to iphone crappy pics. Yay free stuff!

I reckon I'll quarantine the fish at least another week maybe 1.5 weeks. I'm dosing pima/melafix now on the two 10 gallon quarantine tanks. I think I'll swap out the black neons with the new cardinals and the tank will setttle down some. I'm also gonna get rid of this one common pleco. He looked like a differnt type in the store. But turned out to be a common pleco sigh... I can't wait to add that new pair of A. trifasciata, they look soo cool. 

If anyone could help me with those plant ID's I'd be very greatful. 

After I get some more funds, I believe that about 15 C. Habrosus, and 15 or so Amano Shrimp are going to be in the works. I'd also like to get a few of those nerite snails to help with some of the glass cleaning.

As far as plants go, I think I'll stick with what I have for now. I'd like to get a C. Keei, C. Ideii, and C. Striolata but I'll have to wait a little while on those unless I find a good deal.

Thanks for looking,
Please comment,
Pianofish


----------

